# Best time of day to open a hive?



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

Is there a best time of day to open a hive?

I need to open my new hive up, inspection and possibly refill the in hive frame feeder.
I can do it in afternoon or evening.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Best time is when the sun is high. Easier to spot eggs and foragers are out. If you can sometime between 11:00am and 2:00pm. Some will say later in afternoon works best for them.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

I have opened up as early as 8:30am and as late as 6:00pm in summer when it's light until 9:00pm
Main thing is that they are up and active. Sunny not so windy weather is preferred. Over cast is okay as long as it's not about to storm. 

Once it's getting dim, do not enter thst box. And if the sky is blackening up or if you hear thunder even with clear sky, either don't open or if you are out their close and leave. 

Best of from 10 til 2 as other have said. I do full inspections at optimal times typically but will affect feed bags etc during other times.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When a lot of bees are flying it's a good time.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

From 13 until 14 o'clock seems to work for me but I'm sort of koo koo.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I work early in the morning, just finished bi weekly inspect. 
Always between 6am-9am
Bees are calmer.
Works for me for the last 2yrs


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

I work a full time job M-F and can't always get to them on weekends. So... sometimes it's early mornings, late afternoons, etc. As others have said. When the field bee's are flying.


----------

